
Windows 10 Goes to Shell - fezz
https://hackaday.com/2019/06/10/windows-10-goes-to-shell/
======
fezz
They went all out with a snazzy video for terminal:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gw0rXPMMPE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gw0rXPMMPE)

~~~
orcasauce
I can't tell if the embossed effect is part of the video, or if that's
actually what the app looks like. I'm really hoping the former.

~~~
sebazzz
Well, we do have this:
[https://twitter.com/shanselman/status/1138308116368564224?s=...](https://twitter.com/shanselman/status/1138308116368564224?s=21)

------
sebazzz
Running X server applications on Windows could be done from the first
inception of WSL (shameless plug [0]). You essentially run Xming, then point
your environment to the Xming display server prior to running GUI
applications. You can even run a web browser like Firefox.

I actually use this for developing bare-bones x86 assembly on qemu: qemu runs
as a X server application. In fact, my entire build pipeline is based on Linux
tooling but I actually develop on Windows.

[0]: [https://damsteen.nl/blog/2016/08/20/run-gui-programs-on-
bash...](https://damsteen.nl/blog/2016/08/20/run-gui-programs-on-bash-on-
ubuntu-on-windows)

------
eatonphil
Not exactly related, but I've been confused since the announcement in May;
when is WSL2 actually available for me to get?

------
smitty1e
PREDICTION: Redmond gives up on the traditional OS business and instead offers
Windows 10 on a Linux chassis, a la Darwin/Aqua.

And there is much rejoicing.

(yay)

~~~
jlawer
I really can't see it. It would take a huge team YEARS to do anywhere near
99.9% compatibility for windows 10 on linux.

No way they would break compatibility like that. Especially since they are
continuing win32 based APIs into the windows store.

Your much more likely to find something like the next XBOX running linux. Then
servers before it will be anywhere near ready for desktop usage.

~~~
DoctorOW
Counterpoint, if they're willing to build on open source, they have the work
of a huge team that's been working for years in terms of the WINE project. I
feel like Microsoft has the resources to make that work really well.

~~~
jlawer
Technically they probably could... but whats the point?

I would think that the cost to move all that already exists on windows to a
Linux kernel would cost many millions and don't see how it would make its
money back over even a decade out.

It only makes sense to invest such a large amount of money if Windows was the
future of Microsoft which is not where the company is aligned anymore.

If Microsoft was to adopt Linux it will likely be for a new OS (say for
wearables, IOT, server or embedded), rather then existing ones, as in this
case it would likely be cheaper then building from scratch.

~~~
mahomedalid
That last part already happened, see Azure Sphere.

